# Disney case/other accessories?



## Summer (Jun 21, 2009)

My first post - woo!    Hi, everyone.  

My K2 will hopefully be ordered sometime next week, and I'm shopping around for cases and such.  I know it's a longshot, but does anyone know of any Disney cases, skins, or anything else for Kindle?  Just suddenly occurred to me that that might be a fun option.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.uniqueskins.com/Products/Amazon/Custom+Amazon+Kindle+2+Skin

*Unique Skins (KindleBoards affiliate link)*

They make custom skins. All you do is provide the picture. So if you have a specific picture you want, upload it to that site and it will show you what it will look like as a skin. I don't know if they would do a Disney picture, there might be a copyright issue there. And if you have a fabric with what ever Disney characters you like on it, you can send the fabric to Borsa Bella and have a bag made for your Kindle. (http://www.borsabella.com) Look into these things and see if maybe it was what you were looking for.

Welcome to the boards!!!

_*(Added KB affiliate link - Admin.)*_


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome Summer! My family are also very big Disney Fans.
jp


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!  We're rabid Mickeyites ourselves, I understand the desire!

There's nothing out there at this time, and probably not any time soon as Kindle is still a relatively niche product.

As Jessi said, you could have a custom skin made, however most reputable companies won't do it with copyrighted images.  Decal Girl is the main one we trust around here not to leave you with a huge sticky mess when you remove the decal, and they absolutely won't touch something like Disney.  Others may not notice or care, but do your research here first to make sure you don't end up with a company that doesn't stand behind their product.  One way around this might be to use pictures taken by a member of your family of a favorite part of one of the theme parks.  Hmmm......now that's got ME thinking......!

As far as the cover goes, I'd find what I wanted as far as type of cover, and then customize it in some way.  There are Disney rubber stamps (plenty of inks out there that will stick to leather), embroidered patches, etc. that you could use. Members here have made book style covers for their cases, or with the Amazon case, have dismantled and completely redone it.  There are plenty of possibilities!  I have some Vintage Mickey fabric I picked up on ebay set aside to send to BorsaBella, our favorite custom bag maker once I find a coordinating one, so certainly a custom bag is an option.

Also, once you decide you're tired of the dead author screensavers, there's an easy way to hack those and put in what you want.  There's a thread with character screensavers in our photo forum here on KB; Jessica Rabbit has been on mine since the hack was created.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Never came across this site before, looks very interesting 



Jessi said:


> http://www.uniqueskins.com/Products/Amazon/Custom+Amazon+Kindle+2+Skin
> 
> They make custom skins. All you do is provide the picture. So if you have a specific picture you want, upload it to that site and it will show you what it will look like as a skin. I don't know if they would do a Disney picture, there might be a copyright issue there. And if you have a fabric with what ever Disney characters you like on it, you can send the fabric to Borsa Bella and have a bag made for your Kindle. (http://www.borsabella.com) Look into these things and see if maybe it was what you were looking for.
> 
> Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## Summer (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooh, I'm digging some of those case-customization ideas.  *think think think.*  And the idea of using one of my own photos from the park, if that's doable... I think I'd actually rather that than one of their characters.  I'll have to hunt through them and see.

How do words turn out on the custom skins?  I thought, too, of putting a Walt Disney quote on one, but maybe words would come out funny?  I'd most like to put it on the front, since I'll probably keep my kindle in the case while I read if I can tolerate it.  (I'm a klutz.  My poor kindle-to-be needs as much protection as it can get.)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If you dig through the "show off your skins" thread, several people have made custom skins with words that appear perfectly readable.  And there's always the Walt Disney Script font to play with.....


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Summer said:


> Ooh, I'm digging some of those case-customization ideas. *think think think.* And the idea of using one of my own photos from the park, if that's doable... I think I'd actually rather that than one of their characters. I'll have to hunt through them and see.
> 
> How do words turn out on the custom skins? I thought, too, of putting a Walt Disney quote on one, but maybe words would come out funny? I'd most like to put it on the front, since I'll probably keep my kindle in the case while I read if I can tolerate it. (I'm a klutz. My poor kindle-to-be needs as much protection as it can get.)


I'm a freak about keeping my K2 safe. It's got a padded case and a skin and it goes into my purse mostly by itself. Have to protect my expensive addiction.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, one of the skins companies had a Tigger skin, but I can't remember where I saw it off hand.    That's the only Disney one I recall seeing.  I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, one of the skins companies had a Tigger skin, but I can't remember where I saw it off hand.  That's the only Disney one I recall seeing. I'll see if I can find it again.


OH! I remember that one. That's the site that was a nightmare to navigate & didn't have previews of the actual skins as they would appear on the Kindle. I'll hunt too.

Edit--found it! www.skinit.com

http://www.skinit.com/skins/disney_main

I wanted this one, but I'm not willing to spend $15 without knowing what exactly the front skin will look like.

http://www.skinit.com/details.php?resourceId=3600


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks VictoriaP!  You're faster than I am   

I just found the site as well.  It does have Bambi, Tigger, one Mickey/Minnie - didn't look much beyond that.  I've never ordered from them, but I'm sure someone on the site probably has.

I notice they advertise for K2 and KDX - no clue on the delivery time on DX versions.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My memory may be faulty, but I **think** skinit is the manufacturer who doesn't make decals for the buttons on either side of the K2, so you end up with the rest of the Kindle covered and these glaring white buttons.  Again, without a preview to be sure, I'd probably want to contact them with some questions before I plunked down any cash.

Playing around with their "create your own" makes it appear that indeed, they don't include button skins at least on their custom decals, and the design I like would look seriously crappy on the front of a K2.  And just to see it, I had to save the image to the desktop, then upload it since you can't even get to the Disney images through that section of the site.


----------



## Summer (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmm.  Those are potentially nifty, but it's a bummer not to be able to see how they'd be laid out on the Kindle.  

I'll have to think a little more.  I really like the idea of using a vacation photo.  

Thank you again for all the help, everyone.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Just make sure you take pictures of whatever you end up getting! I love seeing how other peoples Kindles look after they dress them.


----------



## Summer (Jun 21, 2009)

Will do! 

The following might have been posted elsewhere (I haven't thoroughly investigated the entire forum, yet, and in fact I'm pretty sure I've seen these screensavers on a couple of folks' kindles in pics) but I thought it might be helpful to put here as well in case someone else searches "Disney" in the future. 

Two livejournal posts with some nifty Disney screensavers.

http://community.livejournal.com/whatzitsgalore/5085.html

http://community.livejournal.com/whatzitsgalore/5227.html


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, Jesspark posted all of those in our photo section--there are also other Disney screensavers posted in that area you might want to check into!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Jessi said:


> Just make sure you take pictures of whatever you end up getting! I love seeing how other peoples Kindles look after they dress them.


Yes please post pics. I really like the sound of your Disney themed kindle and kindle case. I would love to see the final outcome!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Also welcome to Kb's!


----------

